# Rosh Hashana 2020



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2020)

*For Jews around the world, the two-day holiday known as Rosh Hashanah begins Friday night at sundown and concludes at sundown Sunday.

Considered the beginning of the Jewish New Year (5781) and one of the most important holidays on the Jewish calendar, Rosh Hashanah is packed with special foods, traditions and mitzvahs, or commandments. One of the most important things to do on Rosh Hashanah is to hear the blowing of the shofar, or the ram's horn*.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2020)




----------

